# Ice Cream and BBQ ?



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I think I read a post here about Ice Cream scoops ?
Is this something that you can buy as a kit ?

I'm also looking for a source for the business end of a Texas BBQ tool (long rod with a little hook on the end) that I can turn a custom handle for.

Anyone out there a blacksmith or know one ?
Trod, you up for a new hobby ???? 

Thanks in advance !

Can you tell I'm thinking about summer already !


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

*try here*

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21265&filter=ice cream


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I read the title and thought we were going to have ice cream and Bar B Q at your house.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I read the title and thought we were going to have ice cream and Bar B Q at your house.


LOL.....me too, Bobby..:rotfl:


----------



## dieselmaker (Jul 6, 2007)

If you find the Texas BBQ tool kits I need a couple. PM me if you want to sell some. 

Jason


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> I'm also looking for a source for the business end of a Texas BBQ tool (long rod with a little hook on the end) that I can turn a custom handle for.


Here ya go, Richard...Really nice idea...and looks like ya already got some SOLD....:spineyes:

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...nware___Pig_Tail_Food_Flipper___pig_tail?Args=

Here's another cool novelty item...LOL

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Projects___Household___Back_Scratcher___back_scratcher?Args=


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I thought that was an invitation to lunch. Now I'm hungry. :spam::****


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Trod, you up for a new hobby ????


LOL...You know I AM ALWAYS ready for a new hobby...what shall it be?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL...You know I AM ALWAYS ready for a new hobby...what shall it be?


Blacksmithing !


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Dang, I guess i could have done a bit more research myself. I have browsed those catalogs for hours and don't remember ever seeing those kits !!!

Thanks guys for the links. Opps, I used another food word, sorry!

BBQ and Ice Cream does sound good though don't it !


----------



## GameThumper (Mar 28, 2008)

Tortuga, thanks for the pig tail link. Who don't want to put one of those on a custom made "T" handle...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Blacksmithing !


LOL... I think I will pass on the blacksmithing, my welding phase nearly killed me (cut the main artery in my left foot), I'd probably burn the house down trying to be a blacksmith


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

ROCKLER has the sale add out and the ice cream scoops are ONLY $10.00 ! Have no idea if that is a good price.
LL:work:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL... I think I will pass on the blacksmithing, my welding phase nearly killed me (cut the main artery in my left foot), I'd probably burn the house down trying to be a blacksmith


I think I remember you telling that story once before. Sorry to raise bad memories ! I'm certain I would burn my place down if I started playing with fire in the shop. That's why I won't even buy a welder when I could use one from time to time.

Those Scoops are solid brass, pretty dang nice for $10.00 if you ask me.


----------

